# 2D Multiplayer Game



## Carlo P. (26. Sep 2009)

Hi,
Der Titel erklärt schon relativ genau mein Ziel. Da ich mich auf diesem Gebiet eher als Anfänger bezeichnen würde, hab ich ein paar Fragen bevor die Sache überhaupt losgeht. Ich will die Physik und die Maps ziemlich ähnlich wie bei den frühen (2D) Mario Spielen, nur soll der gesamte level immer sichtbar sein.
Ich weiß nich, ob ich das richtig einschätz, aber ich dache mir, zuerst sollte ich damit anfangen eine einfache Karte zu erstellen auf der man einen Avatar rumlaufen lassen kann. Der sollte dann auch fallen wenn ein Abgrund vor ihm ist, bzw. einen Berg langsamer hochlaufen, als eine gerade Strecke ... er soll eben physische Kräfte erfahren ^^
Dazu meine Fragen:

1. Was ergibt bei solch einem Projekt eurer Meinung nach Sinn "from the scratch" zu programmieren? Gibt es dafür schon ein empfehlenswerten "Grundbau" auf den ich zurückgreifen sollte?

2. Wie verhält sich das ganze mit der Grafik? Der Avatar und Teile des Levels sollen animiert sein und 3D dargestellt werden, das ganze aber eben 2-dimensional bleiben. Reicht Java2D aus, oder muss ich mich mit DirectX oder OpenGL beschäftigen (Falls die beiden Stichworte jetzt völlig fehl am Platz waren, tut es mir leid ... mit Grafik/Darstellung etc. kenn ich mich gar nicht aus)

3. Muss ich schon zu Beginn etwas grundlegendes anders machen bzw. beachten, wenn das Spiel als Multiplayer (rundenbasierend) gedacht ist?

Jede Antwort wird mir sehr wahrscheinlich weiterhelfen :toll:, danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Marco13 (27. Sep 2009)

Was genau du vorhast erschließt sich jetzt nur bedingt. Soll das so eine isometrische, tile-basierte Sache werden? OpenGL/JOGL wäre für sowas vermutlich ein Overkill, ist aber schwer zu sagen....


----------



## Carlo P. (27. Sep 2009)

Von der Sache her könnt mans mit Worms vergleichen (ich hoffe das sagt den meisten hier noch was, und ihr könnt euch n Bild von machen). ^^ Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob ich fröhlich drauf los schreiben kann, oder ob ich dann nach kurzer Zeit schon auf Probleme stoße, mit denen ich mich hätte vorher beschäftigen sollen. Gute Basics sind da, aber hab bis jetzt halt nur meine kleinen tools und progrämmchen geschrieben, ohne groß Grafiken da mit drin zu haben (Die machen bei nem Spiel aber nun mal n großen Teil aus ^^)
Ich brauch gar keine genaue Beschreibung, nur ne "wegweisende Starthilfe" 
Also nochmal die Fragen:

1. Macht des Sinn so eine Art von Spiel von Grund auf selbst zu schreiben, oder sollt ich auf was zurückgreifen? (vll hat ja wer Empfehlungen aus eigener Erfahrung)

2. Reicht Java2D für so etwas aus?

Sorry für die ungenaue Beschreibung im 1. Post, hoffe jetzt kann man sichs besser vorstellen.


----------



## Marco13 (27. Sep 2009)

Ob es Sinn macht, das komplett selbst zu schreiben, weiß ich nicht - bestimmt findet man was, wenn man nach "java 2D game engine OR framework" oder so sucht, aber ... vielleicht hat ja jemand erfahrungen damit, und kann was dazu sagen.

So, wie es bisher klingt, sollte 2D aber reichen. Man kann ja hübsch 3D gerenderte Bilder (sprites) verwenden, aber um die _anzuzeigen_ braucht man erstmal nur Java2D.


----------



## Carlo P. (28. Sep 2009)

Hab noch eine letzte Frage ^^
Wie werden denn bei Spielen wie Worms die Karten gespeichert bzw. mit ihnen gearbeitet? 
Der Boden hat da praktisch nie dieselbe Steigung und des ganze Terrain kann auch zerstört werden. Bei ner gekachelten Karte kann ichs mir noch relativ gut vorstellen, da weiß man ja zu jedem Zeitpunkt auf welcher "Kachel" sich der Avatar befindet und kennt die Eigenschaften davon (bergab/bergauf/gerade aus). Wird das bei Karten, die nicht aus Kacheln zusammengestellt sind genau gleich nur auf Pixelebene gemacht? Also die Steigung mit der aktuellen Position und den Nachbarpixeln berechnet, oder geht das anders? Wenn ja, müsste man doch für jeden Pixel auf der Karte speichern ob der belegt ist oder nich ...


----------



## Marco13 (28. Sep 2009)

_Wenn ja, müsste man doch für jeden Pixel auf der Karte speichern ob der belegt ist oder nich ... _
Man muss davon ausgehen, dass das so ist. Effektiv heißt das: Man hat ein Bild, das so groß ist, wie die Karte


----------

